# Dream is sick..



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

My poor old girl just can't seem to catch a break. She has been getting slower and slower the last few months....This morning she did not come downstairs with me, she laid on the landing until hubby came down. She seemed ok...but an hour later started vomiting a lot...the last bunch was pink tinged. I am so worried, this is just how things started with Aiyana.

She has been taking tramadol since before the surgery last month - she is allowed 6 a day, but I only give her two in the evening. She had not eaten anything this morning, and has not had anything different. I noticed there was grass, and my son against my wishes put weed and feed on the front lawn last week...of course the dogs love the taller grass by the gates...she probably ate some. I could not get her to take any pepto, but was able to shove a pepcid down her throat...she has not vomited since...fingers crossed. She just does not look good, I am keeping an eye on her and will take her to the Vet if she does not perk up soon.

Please send out some positive thoughts for Dream...

Julie


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They can really make us worry, I'm sending lots of good thoughts for Dream.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.
Feel better sweet Dream!!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you...

my poor old girl, if it's not one thing it's another with her.....just not fair.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope to hear some good news about Dream soon. Sending prayers, poor baby!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If you think she could have ingested some of the weed and feed, get her to the vet! This is terribly toxic. Please keep us posted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My prayers are with you and Dream. Hopefully it is not anything serious.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Poor little lady  Please keep us posted on her, and we'll keep our fingers crossed around here.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

HOw is Dream doing? I hope better than this morning.


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

"Good Thoughts" hugs and licks from Sammie and I!!!!


----------



## otiss mummy (Feb 28, 2009)

awww hope dream is on the mend sending her a big hug from across the water xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you so much all

The positive thoughts are helping...this morning I couldn't even get a tail wag out of her, 30 minutes ago she had Layla pinned in the yard LOL.

She is still not 100 %, but she ate a few tablespoons of boring chicken and rice a couple of times now and has kept it down. I am not giving her any of her meds today, so hopefully she is not hurting too bad. I want her tummy to rest...

I still have no idea what could be bothering her except eating grass - the weed and feed was done last week and we have had lots of heavy rain since. I hate that stuff, I don't care if my front yard has dandelions... I think they are pretty!

Why do they always need to scare us like this?


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Well... I guess I spoke too soon, she seemed to be feeling better.
Just as we were getting ready to go up to bed she vomited up chicken and rice twice. I waited about 20 minutes, got a half a pepcid in her and we went upstairs. She vomited 3 more times upstairs...the half pepcid came back up. 

So it looks like Dream and I are camping on the couch tonight...I shoved a pepto down her throat and am hoping that kicks in and we have a comfy night.
Something is definitely going on in her tummy - I hope nothing major, her gums are nice and pink - no fever...just an off tummy I hope.

If the vomiting continues tonight we will be at the Vet first thing in the morning. Looks like she is getting baby food for breakfast.

Julie


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry your poor Dream is feeling so poorly. I hope it won't be anything serious, and you can get something stronger to settle her tummy. Poor Sweetie....like you said, sometimes it seems to be that way, one thing after another. I hope you will have a good nights rest...both of you, and a better update in the morning. Hugs to you both, it is so stressful when they are sick.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your Dream is ailing. If you read this before feeding her this morning, you might consider resting her tummy for 24 hours before feeding her anything so it can settle. Also, the vet might need her fasted in order to run certain labs and tests. 

In my experience my dogs attempting to eat grass is a sign they are already sick. 

Also, pink tinged blood means there may be internal bleeding. That alone warrants a trip to the vet. 

I sympathize with you. I'm up very early with an ailing senior myself.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

No more vomiting after midnight...but she still does not look good.
Now Hurley has a bad tummy, so I am thinking it might be some type of virus.
I will see what today brings...she is resting comfortably, but her tummy sounds like she swallowed a kitty cat LOL.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh dear...upset tummies in children are always bad to deal with, but in dogs...I hope Layla doesn't get it too, or you will have three sick doggies!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DreamMom*

DreamMom

Just keep a close eye on her - glad Dream is doing better!!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Poor girl... Positive thoughts and prayers from us to you!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

*Update on Dream*

Thank you all for your positive thoughts. 

I am a bad doggie mom... I actually felt relieved when Hurley and then Layla started having problems yesterday LOL. Must have been some type of doggie stomach bug...they are all ok today. Thankfully it was just vomiting and not out the other end - I have had to deal with that with 3 dogs before and it's not pretty. 

Dream is still a bit weak, and I had to reintroduce her pain meds last night. I was so frightened, she is after all almost 13 and a big girl...I know I can't have her forever, but I sure wish I could!

blessings,

Julie


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so glad to hear, that your Dream girl is feeling much better. So sorry about the "doggy flu"....I had the same thing happen here a couple months ago. Out of my four, just Klondike and my 15 year old Doxie had it. Brody and Lexi never got it. Same thing....vomiting and no desire for food, but never had bad diarrhea. I hope they all recover very soon. Hugs to you, as it is so worrying, when you just aren't sure what is going on.


----------

